# Lace and Cable Blanket - knit pattern now available



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

PATTERN DESCRIPTION:
This Shawl/blanket pattern comes with very detailed, easy to read instructions.Would make a beautiful Christening blanket, especially if you thread ribbon through the eyelet holes.

MEASUREMENT 
Length 125cm [491/4"approx] 
Width 108cm [421/2"approx]

MATERIALS REQUIRED - Patons Big Baby 8ply was used for this blanket. Light worsted or DK yarn would also work well. 
4 x 100gram balls of 8ply yarn, 1200 yards approx
One pair 4.00 [US6 : UK 8]mm needles
Ribbon if required for threading
12 Stitch markers

Pattern Price US $4.73

Pattern is available for instant download at my Ravelry, Etsy or Craftsy store
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lace-and-cable-blanket---p053
http://www.etsy.com/au/listing/182201342/lace-and-cable-blanket-p053?ref=shop_home_active_1


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

That is a lovely blanket. Including the materials needed in your posting here is a great idea. Thanks.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

WOW! Beautiful work.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful blanket.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So lovely


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

beautiful blanket.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I am so impressed by this blanket. Gorgeous!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Just purchased the pattern. Thank you, I love it.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!! ;0)


----------



## forrestsmum1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Another beautiful blanket.....love that it is DK!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This would make a lovely heirloom. Lovin' that little guy peeking out from behind, too!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

What a classic beauty!


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

Simply beautiful


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Agree with others - just beautiful! Great photography!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous, wonderful picture!


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

It is simply Beautiful, great picture and appreciate your listing materials with it.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Lovely and classicxx


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks to you all for your continued support, comments and fantastic feedback. I have been designing for quite a few years, however I still get an incredible feeling of joy when I am complimented on my patterns, very humbling.


----------



## Momunum (Jul 10, 2012)

Absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Deb's Keepn Bzy (Mar 16, 2013)

Ooohhh! Such a pretty one!


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

cspaen34 said:


> It is simply Beautiful, great picture and appreciate your listing materials with it.


I'm hooked!! Really liked your design so much I just purchased through Ravelry. Look forward to knitting it soon and know you will be there if I run into problem. Don't expect to, however, as it seems to be very clearly written.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lovely blanket


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

This is so lovely!


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

Lovely blanket, just checked out your site will be back to buy as another grandchild on the way.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

very beautiful blanket


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Lovely blanket pattern.
The peeking teddy made me laugh.


----------



## Betilda60 (Dec 13, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Monika (Oct 5, 2011)

yesssssssssssss omg love you all


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow! Beautiful, just absolutely beautiful.


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Spectacular


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Love the design - a real beauty!


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

So gorgeous, how did it take you to make it?


----------

